# Wheaton College Communications Officer (PT)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Communications Officer (Part-Time Weekends 7am - 3pm)
Institution:
*Wheaton College*

Location:
Norton, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
06/13/2018

Type:
Full Time

The Communications Officer is responsible for the communications operations and for various clerical and administrative functions of the Public Safety Department.

Responsibilities of the Communications Officer include, but are not limited to, the following:
• Assist patrons who come into or call the Public Safety Department for services or information.
• Dispatch public safety personnel to reports of incidents and monitor campus phones and alarm systems. 
• Maintain logs and initiate and write reports as necessary. 
• Perform other shift duties as necessary and assist with special projects.

• High school diploma and previous related experience required, or equivalent combination of education and experience.
• Knowledge of and experience with computers and strong administrative support skills are essential.
• Must be detail oriented and possess excellent interpersonal, organizational and communications skills.
• Ability to work Saturdays and Sundays from 7:00am - 3:00pm.

PI102916766

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Wheaton College

Phone:
508-286-8206

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2Apply.net/pq7454bythrn4ftn


----------

